# Mountain Lion : où est le partage d'écran ?



## Nicosun (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer sur Mountain lion et tout se passe très bien, mais je ne retrouve plus le programme partage d'écran. 
si quelqu'un peut sait ou elle se trouve, merci d'avance


----------



## nifex (16 Septembre 2012)

C'est dans la barre en haut à droite quand cela est disponible. Mais il faut avoir un Mac assez récent pour qu'il soit compatible


----------



## Nicosun (16 Septembre 2012)

Etrange, car je l'avais sur Lion hieret plus sur Mountain Lion ce matin.

Mais il me semble que c'était dans un dossier de la bibliothèque, style corequelquechose et pas directement sur l'ecran.


----------



## nifex (16 Septembre 2012)

On ne parle pas de la même chose alors, car la recopie d'écran n'est disponible que sur Mountain lion. 

Tu parles de quoi ?


----------



## Nicosun (16 Septembre 2012)

C'est un logiciel qui s'appelle "partage d'écran" 

Il est caché a quelque part, mais sur Moutain Lion je ne le retrouve pas. 

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/partage_decran.html

Je crois qu'on pouvait l'activer avec Onyx, mais la aussi je trouve pas l'option.


----------



## nifex (16 Septembre 2012)

Ah ok. Perso j'utilise Apple Remote pour contrôler mon mac mini depuis mon MBP.

Je ne peux pas t'aider, désolé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 Préférences système / Partage, cocher "Partage d'écran".

(cf. Débuter sur Mac)


----------



## Nicosun (16 Septembre 2012)

J'ai fais ça, le problème c'est d'activé le programme en lui même. D'avoir l'icône avec les 2 écrans dans le dock.
J'avais ça il y a longtemps et je me souviens plus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2012)

Quand le partage est effectif, l'icône est dans le Dock.

Alors peut-être que clic droit / options / garder dans le Dock...

Je ne sais pas, mais c'est à tester (regarder la vidéo).

http://www.tuts4.fr/tuts4/Partage_decran_Mac.html


----------



## frab06 (16 Septembre 2012)

salut,

le partage avec l'écran de ta télé se fait via AppleTV:
1/ aller dans le menu réglages de l'apple TV, activer Airplay (mettre un mot de passe)
2/ sur l'ordi: dans Préférences système, menu Moniteur activer le recopie vidéo AirPlay ; une icône apparait dans la barre de menu en haut de l'écran , cliquer dessus et cocher Apple TV, donner le mot de passe ....
et voilà le tour est joué ! 
Tu peux retourner dans les préférences Moniteurs pour affiner les réglages


----------



## Nicosun (17 Septembre 2012)

En fait j'ai du mal expliquer, mais j'ai trouvé l'application.

Pour ceux que cela interesse sous moutian lion :

Ouvrir le finder 
Menu Aller
/System/Library/CoreServices
et l'on retrouve dans ce dossier cette fameuse app "partage d'écran"

elle est dans un dossier cachée la coquine


----------



## Goliath (5 Février 2013)

...
... ben franchement depuis que je suis passé sous ML elle ne fonctionne plus très bien l'application "Partage d'écran".
J'ai trois écrans, un central et deux plus petits à gauche et à droite, quand j'essaye de partager mes deux écrans (gauche et droite) de mon MacPro à partir de mon MacBook Pro, l'application n'arrive pas à bien centrer ces deux écrans, le troisième (le central) pas de souci, je n'avais pas ça sous SL. Elle fonctionne bien chez vous?


----------



## CBi (6 Février 2013)

Nicosun a dit:


> En fait j'ai du mal expliquer, mais j'ai trouvé l'application.
> 
> Pour ceux que cela interesse sous moutian lion :
> 
> ...



Egalement très pratique si on doit se connecter souvent à la même machine = après qu'on s'est connecté une fois via Partage d'Écran, soit en allant dénicher l'appli comme tu l'as fait, soit en passant par le menu Aller/Réseau, Mac OS X place un lien direct vers la machine en question dans la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur, dossier Application Support / Screen Sharing. 
Un alias de ce lien direct placé sur le bureau permet de se connecter en un double clic, sans passer par la fenêtre mot de passe.


----------

